# Methoden der Vektorbildbearbeitung



## togeto (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

ich muss einen Vortrag über die Methoden der Vektorbildbearbeitung für die Schule anfertigen. Jedoch bin ich nicht gerade so bewandert in dem Fach Informatik und nach Wochen der aussichtslosen Quellenrecherche, wollte ich nun bitten, ob mir vlt jemand mal Methoden der Vektorbildbearbeitung nennen könnte. Mit einer kurzen Erklärung und vlt einem Bild ( Screenshot etc.). Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar. 

MFG


----------



## akrite (29. Dezember 2010)

... im klassischen Sinn gibt es keine Vektorbildbearbeitung wie in Photoshop ö.ä. , da ein Vektorbild eigentlich eine Zeichnung ist, in der mit füllbaren Flächen gearbeitet wird und grob gesagt nur 4 Elemente existieren:
- Pfade
- Ankerpunkte
- Füllflächen
- Ebenen

ein kleines Tutorial findest Du hier


----------

